
Show HN: CNN News Sans Frosting - oblib
https://lite.cnn.io/en
======
oblib
I found a link to a news article here and was pretty impressed with this site.

I had no idea it existed. A search on HN only turned up about 150 links to it,
so it must not be too well known, but it is pretty sweet to be able to just
read their news and not have to load all the stuff they have on their standard
site.

~~~
mtmail
Please note 'Show HN' is meant for something you've made
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

